# Ideas for WWII Military Train Flat Cars & Mounting Vehicles



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi,

I'm toying with the idea of adding a WWII-era military train to my layout, utilizing mostly M-T 50's flat cars.

I've been searching for photos of flat cars carrying tanks, jeeps, trucks, etc. to try to see how they were being tied down, but must not have the best search. Most of the photos I find tend to be German trains, and lots of rail guns, but not US Shermans, etc.

Anyone modeling a train like this? Any ideas you could share would be great, links to photos, etc.

Thanks!
Joe R.
Brandon, FL


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

This is what I did. It may not please the rivet counters and other perfectionist but after all, isn't it my railroad. Good luck in your N Scale journey!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1944


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The stacked Jeep load is very interesting. Alot of work to pull off, but it would be a eye catcher for sure


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In the 3rd photo, they don't even look tied down! The side boards prevent sideways sliding, and the huge wheel chocks keep them from forward and back movement! Wonder how they secured the chocks and boards? 

Update: I just enlarged the photo and can see the tie-down cables on the Jeeps and other vehicles.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Go to Google Images and search "Sherman Tank on Flatcar" Dozens of results come up.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*This is O scale from Menards*

I always wanted a half track


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

*Thanks for the photos and ideas!*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> This is what I did. It may not please the rivet counters and other perfectionist but after all, isn't it my railroad. Good luck in your N Scale journey!


Thanks! Nothing wrong with yours


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

*Like the half track...*



GNfan said:


> I always wanted a half track


Like the half track, but I think I'd be worried about carrying the shells that way


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

*Thanks!*



Big Ed said:


> 1944
> 
> 
> View attachment 497570


Thanks Big Ed! Those were 2 of the pictures I had found. The jeep load looked cool, but was thinking how much it would cost to load up a flat car with that many jeeps. Sort of like loading an open auto rack where the load ends up costing a lot more than the car


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just make up some blocks and use chain. We used to have a member that had a bunch of different chain of all sizes.
Glad I got some before he left.

Most of the pictures are with blocks and chains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> This is what I did. It may not please the rivet counters and other perfectionist but after all, isn't it my railroad. Good luck in your N Scale journey!


I am sure the rivet counters won't say anything.

The picture showing what you did is too far away to really see it.

A closer shot would be better?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Just make up some blocks and use chain. We used to have a member that had a bunch of different chain of all sizes.
> Glad I got some before he left.
> 
> Most of the pictures are with blocks and chains.


MicroMark sells a variety of fine chains which are suitable for scales down to HO. Below that, the individual links would be hard to see, and thread would probably fit the bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> MicroMark sells a variety of fine chains which are suitable for scales down to HO. Below that, the individual links would be hard to see, and thread would probably fit the bill


I will check them out, though I do have enough and it was a good price. And mine is for O trains.

I wonder if they sell binders too? But even for HO they would be small. 

I will look.

Edit, Couldn't find any. Even for O scale.
I thought I saw them somewhere before.


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

*N Scale Half Tracks*

GNFan, here's an N scale halftrack for you!

https://kenraymodels.com/products/m3-halftrack


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

*N Scale Military Vehicles*

For those looking, Ken at KenRay models is a great source for nice, reasonably priced N scale military vehicles...

Here's the part of his site with WWII vehicles...
https://kenraymodels.com/t/n-scale-world-war-2-military-vehicles

Just a happy customer!
Joe Reckner
Brandon, FL


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

TY very much jreckner - I was pretty much kidding about the half-track; but that Bordens milk car is calling to me . . .:thumbsup:


----------

